# Previously Suggested Suggestions



## ArrowTibbs (Jan 10, 2006)

(thought it might come in handy to have a list of what's already been said)

Note: The numbers in parenthesis are the number of people who said the same thing. I rearranged the listing somewhat so that the ones at the top are those with the most people agreeing.

The list is in alphabetical order by category, ie administration.

From pages 1-11ish (with 15 posts per page).

*Note: Please post suggestions in this thread!*

*ADMINISTRATION -*


Post #43: Dates on news items.

Post #8: Make Ask Fender more clearly the FAQ.

Post #49: Having an announced "change day" every month in which new features can be implemented and bugs sorted out as a result of the new feature.

*ACCOUNT OPTIONS -*

_Messages and Commenting -_


Post #15: Easier commenting system; ability to view comments directly in in-box/having mouse-over viewing. (3)

Post #61: Ability to reply to shouts. (3)

Post #73: Seperating comments and shouts within the message center.

Post #140: Option to disallow guest comments.

Post #128: Adding userpic tag option for writing commenting/journals.

Post #157: Adding dates and times to messages.

Post #178: Smaller icon size in shout and comment messages.

Post #157: Shouts not counted as comments, but as a seperate listing when shown on updates bar.

_Blocking/filters -_


Post #:11 More options in the block-art section (Pico: "...being able to block art via keyword or username would be a good feature.") (3)

Post #57: Option allowing viewing of mature works (13 and up?), but not adult works (18 and up). (3)

Post #18: Ability to block users from commenting and viewing gallery/etc. (note: Somewhat in effect, but buggy)

Post #98: Ability to filter images based on gender (assuming of content).

Post #50: Ability to block certain categories based on rating.

Post #113: Adding "image blocked" thumbnail for blocked categories.

Post #178: "The ability to filter content when browsing without changing the user setting (it's one thing to be able to see a user's Adult work, but IMO when browsing it mostly just clutters up the page)"

_Usability -_


Post #51: Ability to see full-view without clicking a thumbnail. (note: Already there.) (2)

Post #132 Setting the number of picture to view when browsing and keeping it set there. (2)

Post #90: Download button in favorite section for quick saving of favorite artwork.

Post #178: "Advanced watch management like DA's."

_Other -_


Post #146: Ability to select multiple artist categories, or an "other" category. (2)

Post #145: Adding "none" or "not an artist" in artist type. (2)

Post #156: Make age/birthdate a required field.

Post #18: More artist categories (ie, dragon artist). 3D modeller spelled 3D Modeler.

 Remove "Age" field and replace with a "show age" check box beside the birthday field.

Post #58: Adding a "move to scraps" option for artwork.

Post #59: Ability to create subfolders for artwork (ie, comics/etc).

Post #61: Ability to create polls in journals.

Post #85: Viewing size option.

 Theme choices/more options.

Post #145: Taking off option to watch yourself.

*COMMUNITY -*


Post #45: Alternative chat from IRC. (2)

Post #18: Monthly contest.

*OVERALL SITE -*

_Mainpage -_


Post #4: Take recent favorites off the main page. (3)

Post #67: Showing titles for stories/poetry/music instead of a thumbnail. (3)

Post #56: Clicking the search box will make "enter search term" text automatically delete itself. (2) (Note: Is stated to be a bug)

Post #123: Ability to browse different categories off the front page (ie, link to music category under music submissions). (2)

Post #23: Shrinking layout for users with smaller screens.

Post #4: Ability to change what is viewed on the frontpage (personalized frontpage).

Post #75: Usercount/submission count box. (Note: Active users is displayed.)

Post #113: Showcase; pics chosen by admins with option to toggle on/off.

Post #185: Image non-intensive mirror for low bandwidth users (IE, those with dialup).

_Other -_


Post #8: List of all users/all who have uploaded something. (2)

Post #3: A single account between forums and site. (2)

Post #7 Artist search page (example of Y!Hosting).

Post #113: Automatic keyword search.

Post #17: Re-add FlashChat.

Post #28: New mascot.

Post #8: New font for logo, new slogan/catch phrase.

Post #34: Code that allows you to see who a thumbnail was by when hovering with the mouse (note: It is there, it only works in IE currently).

Post #59: No-robots/no-meta tags to keep emails from being picked up.

Post #59: Having group or club pages with maybe option of friends only. Would allow multiple people to submit to it.

Post #60: Style for those at home with small siblings, such as a link to a blank white screen.

Post #76: Ability to jump to a specific page when browsing.

 Nest replies with parent (note: Already in use?)

Post #113: Favorites of the day (listed off the front page)

Post #141: Link to FA homepage from forum.

Post #105: Ability to search for users with at least "#" submissions.

Post #105: Wildcard searches (ie, *Cheetah turns up all users with cheetah at the end of the name).

Post 16 in this thread: Advanced search option.

*SUBMITTING -*

_Categories -_


Post #144: Too many categories.

Post #144: Fewer music categories.

 Add category for OpenCanvas works.

Post #146: Add tutorials category.

Post #156: FurAffinity Contest entries category.

_Themes -_


Post #100: Adding tasteful nudity option. (2)

Post #100: More options in themes.

Post #91: Ability to check off multiple species/subjects.

 Rename trangender to hermaphrodite.

Post #100: Adding gore as fetish.

Post #100: FAQ explaining the fetishes.

 Drop "fetish" adult/tame in category.

Post #111: Change paw to feet.

Post #100: Seperate furry from fetishes (not all are furry specific).

Post #100: Place Sonic/Pokemon/Digimon under fanart as sub-categories.

Post #144: Video game fanart as opposed to listing the video game "series name".

Post #8: "Submission types in the pulldown menu (ie no "non adult fetish" junk or whatever) should be rewritten." - Pico

Post #59:"I think second life is going to take off. Furry sims will become the next Furry Muck, since they pretty much are a graphical version of it to begin with. Some SL PHP back-end goodness would be great. I'm already posting some stuff I made on SL to furaffinity with a link to the SL exchange where you can buy it. Interconnectivity is rad. I think you should add "avatar" as a submission type or sub category, perhaps with a space to a link (in SL or a SL-linked page) to where you could get a copy. I know it seems like SL is has been whored out a lot recently, but I really think it's the "Next Big Thing."" (Gronthar)

Post #144: Keyword-like box for fetishes.

_Gender/sexuality -_


Post #93: Add hermaphrodite, keep transgender. (2)

Post #101: Adding sexual orientation to options (IE, lesbian, gay, heterosexual) (2)

Post #144: Fix gender options (ie, "all female, all males, males and females, others, or none" - Darkmark).

_Ratings -_


Post #100: Adding guidelines for each rating. (5)

Post #93: Renaming ratings (ie, tame, mild, explicit as suggested by Tabuu) (2)

Post #18: Take ratings labels off bottom of thumbnails/make less intrusive. (2)

Post #100: Different color border for image ratings (note: Already added.) (2)

_Avatars -_


Post #8: Smaller avatars. (2)

Post #53: Allowing alternate filetypes for avatars. (2)

Post #8: Take avatars out of submissions; add to account options.

Post #178: "Better resizing of user icons, or the requirement to submit multiple sized ones manually, for boxes that use smaller ones."

_Other -_


Post #61: More species options/revision of species list. (7)

Post #107: Ability to view who has favorited a piece. (2)

Post #78: Making text in stories left aligned or justified instead of center aligned. (2)

Post #8: "In the Upload area, under "Music" you have said "NOTE: Do not upload copywritten music." But we're not allowed to upload ANY copyrighted material (without permission), so this is just redundant. Maybe change it to "Reminder: you are not allowed to upload copyrighted material, including music." would be better. btw, there is no such word as copywritten." (Pico)

Post #18: (working) ability to upload music. (note: Already added?)

 Add support for Flash (note: Already there?)

Post #145: Adding code to satisfy all file type when making thumbnails.

Post #112: Adding titles of stories under their thumbnails.

Post #178: Multiple characters listed as an option in the species list.

Post #185: Date of posting listed when submitting.

Post #?: Thumbnail guidelines.

*USER PAGE -*

_Enhancements -_


Post #8: Userpage customization (colors, etc). (3)

Post #1: Enhanced profile allowing more information about user and custom picture.

Post #6: Display for current work and commission status in.

Post #108: "I know this is just a drop in the bucket of suggestions... but allowing some sort of new aggregator module would be awesome. Many sites (Like LiveJournal) offer rss versions of thier content. Allowing users to add a feed or two to thier pages would really enhance the site dramatically." (Gronthar)

Post #178: Box to show who the artist is watching, ie DA's "My Friends" box.

Reply to this thread: Remove "Registered Since:"

_Additions -_


Post #52: Adding "yiffy" as a mood.

Post #5: Artist status (Logged in/Offline).

Post #107: Link back to artist's mainpage from gallery page (perhaps with avatar).

Post #113: Listed as a "rising star" if amount of favorites increases significantly from previous image (Myle).

Post #129: Next and previous buttons when viewing artwork within a gallery (ie, next picture).

Post #129: Add number of scraps to userpage.


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Jan 12, 2006)

Updated: January 13th, 2006. 11:09 AM Central.

Yes, I know some post numbers are missing and some may be wrong ^^; They are, at the very least, in the same general area. If someone catches my mistakes, please let me know so I can correct them!


----------



## TORA (Jan 13, 2006)

ArrowTibbs said:
			
		

> Updated: January 12th, 2006. 3:27 PM Central.



FIXED.


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Jan 13, 2006)

Huh? I did edit later than that but haven't finished adding post #s to it yet.


----------



## TORA (Jan 13, 2006)

You put in 2005, not 2006. ^_^;;;


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Jan 17, 2006)

Last updated: January 17th, 2006. 2:28 PM, Central.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm going to go through and pull out the best suggestions which I think that A) can be easily implemented and B) which can benefit the site most. I'll run them by the coders and see what's up.


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Jan 18, 2006)

Cool ^_^ Hey, when you get done and have a list that the coders have approved, can you drop a link to it here? Then I'll make a note of which ones are in progress.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 18, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> I'm going to go through and pull out the best suggestions which I think that A) can be easily implemented and B) which can benefit the site most. I'll run them by the coders and see what's up.


I'll have the coders themselves discuss bug fixing and future implementation in the next few days.


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Jan 18, 2006)

Woohoo! ^^ I hope a few things get sorted out then.


----------



## TORA (Jan 18, 2006)

I dunno if this has been suggested yet, but can we just remove the "Registered since:" since it doesn't work?


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Jan 18, 2006)

Added to the list.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 18, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> I'm going to go through and pull out the best suggestions which I think that A) can be easily implemented and B) which can benefit the site most. I'll run them by the coders and see what's up.


Could we have an announced cut-off date for any further suggestions for that trawl-through, please?

I know I have quite a few to add to the list, but have been focusing primarily on the high-profile issues up until now.

I'm sure a few other people would benefit from the incentive of a cut-off, too!


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 18, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel we have more pressing issues to attend to first, and I'm all for adding to the list. Good idea are never in short supply, and I'd rather see creativity coming in. We can't to everything, but all suggestions have to fall into certain categories:

1) Is this easy or difficult to implement?
2) How does this benefit users?
3) How many users does this benefit?

Depending on the scale of suggestion greatly determins how/if it will be implemented. Granted, we can't implement everything, but...


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Jan 18, 2006)

> Granted, we can't implement everything, but...



This is true. The ones near the top of their categories are the ones most people seconded or repeated, if that's any help. So far it looks like most people want the submissions categories/themes/species lists reworked, but I don't know if that's a really fathomable request due to the high volume of submissions. It might end up with a lot or all of the people needing to recategorize their submissions.

Edit: Typo. Wth is a ture?


----------



## Lloxie (Jan 21, 2006)

Edit- sowwy again, I reposted this in the other thread. You can delete this post now if you want. ^^;


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Jan 23, 2006)

Updated: January 23, 2006. 3:20 PM Central.


----------



## Torin_Darkflight (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't see it listed in this thread, but I remember seeing a recommendation somewhere on these forums about a setting that, when enabled, hides so-called "extreme" material (Scat, gore, etc) from being displayed.

Now, I agree this kind of setting might be a good thing. But, what I don't agree with is that it was also proposed this setting be enabled by default. The way I see it, having such a setting automatically enabled by default seems kinda like punishment for members (Such as myself) who draw material considered extreme. It's like saying "Ok, because you draw scat, your art won't be shown on here". It seems rather rude barring members from displaying artwork just because it might show an extreme subject matter. You might as well change the FA slogan to "Where freedom of expression reigns...unless you draw highly extreme art, in which case you're not welcome here".

Sorry for my rant, but it's just how I feel. I guess it's because FA is the only large art gallery at the moment I can post the kind of art I draw without fear of reprimand. If I lose that option, I'm out of luck.

Ok, I'll shut up now.


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Jan 24, 2006)

Torin_Darkflight said:
			
		

> Now, I agree this kind of setting might be a good thing. But, what I don't agree with is that it was also proposed this setting be enabled by default. The way I see it, having such a setting automatically enabled by default seems kinda like punishment for members (Such as myself) who draw material considered extreme. It's like saying "Ok, because you draw scat, your art won't be shown on here". It seems rather rude barring members from displaying artwork just because it might show an extreme subject matter. You might as well change the FA slogan to "Where freedom of expression reigns...unless you draw highly extreme art, in which case you're not welcome here".



I think it's implemented by default to keep minors from viewing adult work, which scat kind of belongs in I think.


----------



## Torin_Darkflight (Jan 24, 2006)

No, this was a recommendation on a totally separate setting. So, instead of a single "View mature" option, there would be two: "View Mature Art" and "Block Extreme Art". It was also proposed that "Block Extreme Art" should be enabled by default, EVEN IF "View Mature" is turned on. That's what I was talking about.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 25, 2006)

Torin_Darkflight said:
			
		

> It seems rather rude barring members from displaying artwork just because it might show an extreme subject matter. You might as well change the FA slogan to "Where freedom of expression reigns...unless you draw highly extreme art, in which case you're not welcome here".


_*whistles*_



			
				Torin_Darkflight said:
			
		

> No, this was a recommendation on a totally separate setting. So, instead of a single "View mature" option, there would be two: "View Mature Art" and "Block Extreme Art". It was also proposed that "Block Extreme Art" should be enabled by default, EVEN IF "View Mature" is turned on. That's what I was talking about.


Well, I wasn't alone in not believing in the "Extreme" category.
http://www.furpawz.net/fa/forums/viewtopic.php?p=7068&highlight=#7068
To which I could add that users should be responsible for adding content categories to exclude to their filter, if using those properly, instead.
Eh... who are we to castigate people by saying their work shouldn't be looked at by adults, by default.
(OK, in that case, it might be an idea to point people at the content filter earlier in their FA experience and make it more friendly, but that's a separate issue, IMHO).


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Jan 29, 2006)

Updated: January 29th, 2006. 6:28 PM Central.


----------

